# Food In Dominican Republic



## GB (Mar 30, 2005)

I am leaving for a quick trip to the Dominican Republic tomorrow morning and was wondering what kinds of food they are known for. What dishes or foods should I make sure to try while I am there? I have been told to bring back rum and coffee, but I need to know what to eat while on vacation


----------



## Pam Leavy (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry, can't help you there.  I can however wish you a good trip.  Sounds very interesting.


Pam


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks Pam


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey GB! I'm not sure about food but if you find Wray & Nephew Overproof Rum, I'd recommend it! I got a bottle of that in Jamaica and it's some pretty good stuff!


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks DC!!! I will certainly be on the lookout for that


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

I just googled Dominican Republic food since you have me curious too, and found some interesting information.

This site gives you a very basic overview of what the traditional tastes and flavors are in Dominican food (about half way down the page). http://www.tqnyc.org/NYC030493/DOMINICAN_REPUBLIC.html

And this site is fantastic: http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/countries/westindies/dominican-r/dominican-r.htm

I'll be anxious to hear about what you eat and see some pictures--it sounds like a beautiful place! Have a great trip, GB!


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks PAB! Those links were very helpful Sounds like goat, rice, and beans are some of their staple foods. I can't wait to try all sorts of things and report back you you all


----------



## middie (Mar 30, 2005)

gb i hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## MJ (Mar 30, 2005)

I can't help much GB, but I hope you have a great time on your vacation man! You deserve it!


----------



## Magia (Apr 1, 2005)

While I have never been there myself, I have lot's of friends and family members that have and they all talk about this pork they had.  It is placed in a whole in the sand, with hot coal in it, covered with foil and then buried with more sand, for as long as hole day.  Apparently, it gets a smoky flavour and it is delicious.  They have all sorts of typical food, served at the resorts, restaurants, hotels, you know, not hard to miss.  Plus you'll probably be so busy, going out (great party time and clubs), you won't feel all that much like "food hunting".
Have a great time!  I want to go there myself!    (green in envy)


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 1, 2005)

Magia: I've had both pork and goat prepared that way, it makes the food taste amazing. 

Btw one thing I've learned from traveling is that if you have a strong stomache, go ahead and explore! Some of the best meals I've ever had have been improvised restaurants built in the garage of some one's house. Look for shacks, look for vendors but more importantly look for places with a bit of a line.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 1, 2005)

You know what's spectacular, and is super-abundant in the Carribean?  Cruzan Rum.  I love that stuff.  I took a trip to the Carribean over my Christmas break, and brought back a few bottles of Cruzan Rum Cream.  It's a lot like Bailey's, but better tasting, cheaper, and without that icky aftertaste.  I drank my coffee w/ Rum every morning for almost a month.  If you ever go, bring a bottle back, because it's much cheaper in the islands than back home, between $4-8 savings per bottle.


----------

